# Coffee Table Made of Pallet Wood



## BowtoEd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently got some free pallets that were destined for the trash. The project was inspired by a picture I saw on here. When the wife saw it she decided she wanted one too. I learned several things in the making of this table. First pictures.























She got tulips from a recent festival. A lot of the tabletop boards were of different thicknesses so the top is anything but smooth and planar. Still, it serves a purpose as long as you don't try to draw on it or anything. The legs are made of 2x4s and are attached to the top and bottom tier with M&T joints. This was my first time doing them and I learned some things along the way. I ran through half a bottle of wood glue. There are boards on the bottom to which casters are bolted, allowing for easy movement of the table.

Here's what I learned in the making of this table:

-Mortise and tenons SUCK. Drill holes at the corners and cut with a coping saw. Exercise caution with the chisel; too much hammering will cause extreme tearout on the other side of the board.

-Screws > nails. They provide clamping for joints that are glued, allowing for much better strength and weight tolerance.

-Don't use garbage wood. It splits and tears and does so without provocation. Get something that's at least decent.

-Try blind mortises?

-Use pencil for markings. Pen is much harder to get out. Acetone won't get it out, despite popular belief.

-Be patient when teaching a woman how to work with wood. Tools are sharp and women are unpredictable when angry or pretty much anytime. Being that I was recovering from surgery this week, she did the bulk of the work and I simply watched and showed her what to do.

That's all I have for now.
Ed


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow!!...Women "unpredictable"...Who knew?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Definitely an interesting design. She did a good job, and probably had fun. Actually, I think women do very well learning woodworking. My wife had a time learning to do inlays.








 







.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wish I could get my wife to woodwork, or scroll, or even help me with glue up just by holding a board for me. You're blessed.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

interesting table. it's always good to learn something during a project.



Dwillems26 said:


> Wish or even help me with glue up just by holding a board for me. .


:thumbsup::laughing:
i actually laughed because that happens to me also. actually my wife just gives me this look that leaves me saying, "what?"


----------

